# 1983 Bear Kodiak Magnum Compound Bow



## FlaShooter2 (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a Bear Kodiak Magnum Compound Bow that I purchased back in 1983. I guess bear only makes a recurve with that name now, because they can't give me any info on it, such as, is it a collectable, is it worth anything, etc. They did, however, give me this web site, to ask those questions. If anybody has any info, I'd really appreciate some help.


----------



## deant (Jan 8, 2007)

in my oppinion not many old compounds are worth big bucks yet. there were some oddballs that bring decent money. thats because they are rare. like a martin kamact they were expensive new so there isnt a bunch of them around. they are very unique so the value goes up.
dean


----------



## Templar1305 (Oct 24, 2006)

The used bow market is a good thing and a bad thing depending on your point of view...

If you view it as a potential market to make good money off collectibles, its a bad thing.....

But if you like compound bows and appreciate the beauty of older designs, its a good thing because you can often pick up a good compound bow from the 80s or 90s for under $100.
In fact, its not unusual to see bows with arrows, holders, sights, rests, quivers and even a hardshell carrying case for $100 or less.......

I may get my nephew a bow like that and get him started on archery this summer....


----------

